# Which color type to use?



## Bronte (May 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new to soapmaking and will be making my first batch this weekend (fingers crossed).  I have a question regarding colors.  I'm interested in making a basic mosaic loaf with a white base and translucent colored blocks.  Will food coloring work, or will it bleed into the white?  I'm just not sure what color type I should use to get that translucent, stained glass kinda look.  Any suggestions?


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 21, 2010)

Food color can be perfect for bright, translucent colors.  Yes, it can bleed if you use too much.  You should only need a few drops per pound to make bright, candy-like colors.  If you want to mute that brightness a little bit, try adding one drop of a liquid oxide pigment with the food color.  That will give it a slightly less 'jello' look.

Good luck


----------



## chafalota (May 24, 2010)

*wich color type to use?*

If you use food coloring those are not real good in soap,it's better if you get a better quality of coloring that is for soap.  There's a place where they have alot of colors and on most of them they say in the detail part whether there soap stable or non-bleeding for micas and for Glycerin-dispersed colors it has letters on the color so you can see on the chart they have whether they're non-bleeding,non-morfing,etc.  The place is: www.tkbtrading.com. I hope this helps you.


----------



## sajupillo19 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: wich color type to use?*



			
				chafalota said:
			
		

> If you use food coloring those are not real good in soap,it's better if you get a better quality of coloring that is for soap.



You know food coloring works when it originate something extraordinary. Otherwise, just white color can play an important role because it has been standardized by most of the soap industries.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## KayleyC (May 28, 2010)

I have been reading alot of books on basic soap making and I have read that food coloring wasnt intended to be used in soap making, however can be used as the others have said above. I bought liquid soap colorants from my local craft stores. Wax colorants can also work. I also read somewhere that in MP you can shave pure wax crayons as a colorant in your soap. Also, the more natural way for color, additives such as herbs, ground up orange peels, lemon peels, etc all add nice natual color without having to add liquid or wax colorants. although, I would think this way would make the soap paler. Can any one else add on this???


----------



## Raksava* (May 28, 2010)

i dont think crayons are a good thing to use to colour your M&P...


----------



## KayleyC (May 28, 2010)

I wouldnt think so either. and I read it online and in a book and was puzzled.


----------



## pops1 (May 29, 2010)

I have found the only colors that doesn't bleed are liquid dye dispersions and Mica's.This is some interesting information for you to have a look at
http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Ex ... -p-10.html this is by our main soap supplier in Australia and their products are all imported from Brambleberries .
Food dyes will bleed ,and you should never use crayon in soap


----------



## llineb (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: wich color type to use?*



			
				chafalota said:
			
		

> If you use food coloring those are not real good in soap,it's better if you get a better quality of coloring that is for soap.  There's a place where they have alot of colors and on most of them they say in the detail part whether there soap stable or non-bleeding for micas and for Glycerin-dispersed colors it has letters on the color so you can see on the chart they have whether they're non-bleeding,non-morfing,etc.  The place is: www.tkbtrading.com. I hope this helps you.



i second this!  the micas and pop micas are beautiful but the soap will no longer be clear.  The non bleeding liquid neon colors are amazing and will get you bright color and keep the soap clear!  Love these!


----------



## llineb (Jun 2, 2010)

when i first started i used the food colors and the colors faded in natural light.  the color looks great at first but wont last and will bleed into the other colors.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the good tips and advice.  I did create my 1st batch using gel paste that used in color decorating.  So far so good, I haven't seen any fading or bleeding yet......but I'm curious to see it happen.  I've purchased some micas and non-bleeding colors from Bramble Berry so I can't wait to play around with those too.


----------

